# Wilier E-Adventure Gravel E-Bike



## Smudge (20 Jan 2020)

Saw this today and really liked the look of it. Shimano crank drive and 500wh batt, coming in at under 17 kilos. Not too sure about carbon fork on an ebike, but i have no experience of carbon forks.

https://www.merlincycles.com/wilier-e-adventure-gravel-e-bike-173101.html

Any thoughts ?


----------



## tom73 (20 Jan 2020)

Ribble CGR comes in an ebike maybe worth a look.


----------



## Smudge (20 Jan 2020)

tom73 said:


> Ribble CGR comes in an ebike maybe worth a look.



Yes, it looks good. But its a low torque hub drive and small 250wh batt.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Jan 2020)

There are a couple of Cannondales with the Bosch motor, the Giant roadie ebike with their version of the Yamaha motor, and probably several others.

The Wilier looks a decent price, it's cheap partly because the separate look of the battery is now rather 'last year'.

Most of the batteries on the other bikes have a more integrated appearance.

The push bike parts will be of similar design and quality, so that's a matter of preference.

The Shimano motor should do the job, it's their better model originally designed for MTBs.

I've ridden the cheaper one, nothing wrong with it, but none of the crank drives are as smooth as the Bosch in power delivery.


----------



## Smudge (21 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> There are a couple of Cannondales with the Bosch motor, the Giant roadie ebike with their version of the Yamaha motor, and probably several others.
> 
> The Wilier looks a decent price, it's cheap partly because the separate look of the battery is now rather 'last year'.
> 
> ...



£2K is right at the top of how much i would spend on another ebike, so i really dont want to go above that.
Also, rightly or wrongly, id rather have a Japanese motor over Bosch. I just have more perceived faith in the reliability of Japanese manufacturer over German. This has mainly come from my experience in cars & motorcycles, but Bosch have had their issues and they make it difficult by refusing to sell certain parts direct to the customer.
Biggest issue for me with this Willier, is whether it will fit and not being able to test ride one, but this goes for a lot of ebikes. The Willier only goes up to large size for this price, in many bikes i need an XL.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Jan 2020)

When I bought my first Bosch ebike from Rose in Germany in 2012 there was no UK service.

Tended not to need it because the motor is fairly reliable.

Things have improved, but only in the last few years.

My local dealer can now do Bosch diagnostics and get spares - what an innovation.

It's true you cannot go far wrong with Shimano, the stuff is reliable, and there is a well established route to service via Madison.

Even if the shop doesn't know much about the motor, they can at least send it away to be fixed.


----------



## CXRAndy (21 Jan 2020)

Carbon forks are fine, they absorb alot of road buzz. With those tyres it will be a nice comfy ride


----------



## Smudge (21 Jan 2020)

Went and had a look at the Giant Fastroad E today. They had a few sizes in stock at Bicycle Chain and i was able to sit on an XL.
What i'm finding with the ebikes with rigid forks i've tried, is that the riding position is more flat bar road bike and they just aren't comfortable for me, as i cant get the bars high enough. I had this problem with the Boardman HYB E i test rode.
So far it only seems to be certain rigid fork unassisted hybrids like the Cannondale Quick i recently bought, that fit me right. Maybe i should just fit a CD kit to that, which would only cost me around £600.
Pretty sure this Willier only going up to large, wont work for me.


----------



## tom73 (21 Jan 2020)

Have Trek anything that may shut you ?


----------



## Smudge (21 Jan 2020)

tom73 said:


> Have Trek anything that may shut you ?



Not sure, the only Trek ebike they had in there was a hybrid with front suss, but with the front raised for the suspension the riding position was much better for me. The same with the Giant Explore ebike, that fitted me great as well.
But i was hoping to get rigid forks.


----------



## tom73 (21 Jan 2020)

Ok just a thought


----------



## CXRAndy (21 Jan 2020)

you need a fork that hasn't been cut, so you can set the stack to suit


----------



## Smudge (22 Jan 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> you need a fork that hasn't been cut, so you can set the stack to suit



For rigid fork bikes to fit me and to be comfortable for me, i really need a decent length head tube on the frame and also a decent length steering tube on the fork. This will have a good few spacers under the stem, enabling me to have the height of the bars slightly higher than the seat. The seat is always high for me as i'm 6'1" and have 34" inside leg.
I can find many unassisted hybrid bikes like this to fit me, but so far not in rigid fork ebikes. So far It mostly seems to be the ebikes with front suss that fit me best.
If i cant find what i want, i shall go the route of fitting an ekit to one of my current bikes.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Jan 2020)

Smudge said:


> If i cant find what i want, i shall go the route of fitting an ekit to one of my current bikes.



Its by far the cheapest option


----------



## Smudge (22 Jan 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Its by far the cheapest option



Yes, the more i think about it, the more i think this is the best way to go.
Probably Tongsheng 250w TSZD2 with 400wh batt. Which i can get complete for around £650. This kit would fit either my Giant Defy or my Cannondale hybrid, the latter probably being the best donor bike.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (23 Jan 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Carbon forks are fine, they absorb a lot of road buzz.


Totally agree. Carbon forks are far better than hauling about cheap, heavy suspension forks. All my bikes including my ebike have carbon forks. Never had any issues


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Jan 2020)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Totally agree. Carbon forks are far better than hauling about cheap, heavy suspension forks. All my bikes including my ebike have carbon forks. Never had any issues



I think that depends on the lay up of the carbon. Not all carbon frames/forks are equal. The cheaper ones can be far less 'forgiving' than alloy.


----------



## Salad Dodger (25 Jan 2020)

Please believe that I am not trying to be awkward in writing what follows. I am posing a genuine question.

Isn't an adventure/gravel bike meant for multi day, off road trips? (Dare I call them adventures). How are you going to recharge the battery for the second and subsequent days of your trip?
Sure, you could just be riding a 30 or 40 mile off road day trip, starting and finishing back at your house or car, in which case an adventure or gravel ebike might be a suitable mount. I just can't see how an adventure ebike will work on a trip of several days, which was what I thought adventure bikes were all about......


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jan 2020)

Salad Dodger said:


> Please believe that I am not trying to be awkward in writing what follows. I am posing a genuine question.
> 
> Isn't an adventure/gravel bike meant for multi day, off road trips? (Dare I call them adventures). How are you going to recharge the battery for the second and subsequent days of your trip?
> Sure, you could just be riding a 30 or 40 mile off road day trip, starting and finishing back at your house or car, in which case an adventure or gravel ebike might be a suitable mount. I just can't see how an adventure ebike will work on a trip of several days, which was what I thought adventure bikes were all about......



Overnighting with an ebike is an extra faff which is one reason why I tend to stick to long day rides.

Carrying the charger solves some of the problems, but careful packing is required.

The charger, or more accurately the cables connected to it, can easily be damaged knocking around in a pannier bag,


----------



## Smudge (25 Jan 2020)

Salad Dodger said:


> Please believe that I am not trying to be awkward in writing what follows. I am posing a genuine question.
> 
> Isn't an adventure/gravel bike meant for multi day, off road trips? (Dare I call them adventures). How are you going to recharge the battery for the second and subsequent days of your trip?
> Sure, you could just be riding a 30 or 40 mile off road day trip, starting and finishing back at your house or car, in which case an adventure or gravel ebike might be a suitable mount. I just can't see how an adventure ebike will work on a trip of several days, which was what I thought adventure bikes were all about......



Calling a bike an adventure bike, doesn't mean its made or even specifically meant for multi day off road trips. It just means it has some off road capability.
An adventure is what the rider makes it, and that can be as short or as long as the rider wants. Or going anywhere the rider deems an adventure.


----------



## samsbike (28 Jan 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Carbon forks are fine, they absorb alot of road buzz. With those tyres it will be a nice comfy ride


I have carbon forks on my ebike and its better than a cheap suspension fork. I think the 40c tires will help more especially if you can run tubeless.

That is quite a good motor - I only have the e6000 and find it more than sufficient, so that should be great and the battery is more than ample at 500.


----------



## Smudge (31 Jan 2020)

Smudge said:


> Not sure, the only Trek ebike they had in there was a hybrid with front suss, but with the front raised for the suspension the riding position was much better for me. The same with the Giant Explore ebike, that fitted me great as well.
> But i was hoping to get rigid forks.



Well after looking at and trying quite a few ebikes over the last month or two, then deciding i'd fit a kit, then changing my mind and going back to looking at ready built ebikes again. The options and a lot of choice were doing my head in.
But i kept going back to the Giant Explore E+2 GTS and even though i didn't want front suss, it fitted me perfect and was supremely comfortable. Everything about the bike feels quality. I also liked the Yam motor with 80nm of torque & 500wh batt and the fact it comes with mudguards, rack, kickstand and led lights, which are all nicely integrated.
Only the £2.4K price tag  was putting me off. But i found a left over, brand new 19 model for £1,840. Only difference being it has single 42T chainwheel and 4 sensor motor instead of the 6 sensor that Yamaha have put in for this year.
So its a done deal and at least the suss fork has adj damping and hydraulic lockout. Should be here next week.
Preferred the colour scheme on the 19 over the 20 as well.


----------

